

If you miss Winamp and don't want itunes - Edmond
http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/

======
Edmond
Checkout the VM
([http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/wiki/RuckusDJ](http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/wiki/RuckusDJ))
solution, that is what I use since I have a windows box for my music.

